

(Lifehacker) EISENHOWER.me Helps Prioritize Tasks with The Eisenhower Matrix - kwiat
http://lifehacker.com/5942972/eisenhower-helps-you-prioritize-your-tasks-with-the-urgency+importance-matrix
If you're looking for a new task manager or if you're a fan of this system, give Eisenhower a whirl. The iOS app is available for $1.99 (and does have scheduling, a "focus mode," and syncing to the web client), but the webapp is free.
======
kwiat
Available for iOS (paid) and Web browsers (free)

